# MANSFIELD, OH - "Downy" WGSD Adult F



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Downy is a white GSD girl currently at the Richland County Dog Warden's shelter in Mansfield, OH.*

*Downy's Petfinder post says she came in as a stray on May 24th, is beautiful and probably won't last long, but her listing is still active.*

*If you'd like to know more about Downy, please contact the Richland County Dog Warden's office at the number or e-mail address given below.*

*Mansfield, OH is near the center of the state, about equal distance from Toledo, Cleveland and Columbus.*

*DOWNY*










Petfinder Adoptable Dog | White German Shepherd | Mansfield, OH | Downy

*Richland County Dog Warden*
*810 North Home Road*
*Mansfield, OH 44906*
*419-774-5892 or 419-774-5793*
*FAX 419-774-1392*
[email protected]


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

still listed as adoptable


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Link still active.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------

